# Mom rejecting 1 week old doeling



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Rose have birth a week ago to triplets. One of the babies was born five hours after the others after I discovered she had another kid. 
She is a wonderful attentive mom but I noticed her butting the littlest baby when she tried to nurse. And once when she was standing in front of her. Butted her off the step! Hard into the wall once too. 
She was the one born last. I don't know if that would make a difference. 
Luckily she does take a bottle so I gave her milk from mom this morning. She was very hungry. 
I'm worried that Rose could hurt her. I wonder if I should pull her and bottle her. Ugh.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I would pull her, it sounds like she needs some extra love. You can just leave her with her family and bottle feed unless the mom continues hurting her, then I'd seperate completely.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I feel so bad for her. It's weird because she smells her like they do to identify their babies but butts her anyway. Poor kid. Guess I better get the dog crate out.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Did you try rubbing mom's milk/discharge/urine on the kid's head and tail? Sometimes that does the trick...I always feel bad for the rejected kids


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww ,thats so sad , but better to scoop her up and bottle feed her.
There is a reason , at least to her mom that she's rejecting her , wish we could figure these things out , but we don't speak goat 

Does mom still have discharge ? Maybe try to put some over baby and see if that helps mom bond with her again ?

Is her udder ok ? Maybe when baby nurses she is being too rough and causing her pain ? Just trying to think of reasons for you …..


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I will try the discharge and milk thing. 
Hope that works. She seems gentle that the little buck but who knows. And maybe because she came so long after the others? Yes. Rose is a wonderful Mom so I'm sure she has her reason. Thank you all for your help. The Goat Spot folks are the best️


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope it works and she takes her back , good luck to you and baby 
Either way , I'm sure she will be very well cared for


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Well,she's comfy in her crate guarded by one of her new friends. I'll take her out to play with the other kids so she doesn't grow up thinking she's a dog or cat. I expected crying for her mom or being scared but she had a great time exploring and is ready for a nap. 
When I start to separate at night will it work to put her out with the other kids?
Aspen


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

i love her guard cat


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They are quite the pair. Into trouble. Climbing around under the sewing table....


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh that is too cute!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I love the pic with the cat!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

It's funny how all the animals in the house love to mother her. I tried again last night to get mom to mother her. No go. She kicked her out of the baby pile too. So heartbreaking. Now I know why she was always sleeping alone.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> They are quite the pair. Into trouble. Climbing around under the sewing table....
> View attachment 92708


This picture cracked me up , lol. The look on your cats face is priceless !
Cat saying to Mom&#8230;&#8230;" So mom , when were you going to tell me i had a long lost sister" ?

Or&#8230;.."she's not sharing my litter box , is she" ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the cat! Too cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I would take her out and let her spend some time daily with her sibs and without mom- yes she should be able to go in with the others when you pull at night.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> I would take her out and let her spend some time daily with her sibs and without mom- yes she should be able to go in with the others when you pull at night.


We took them all. Five does and six babies for their first short hike today. LOL! What crazy antics. She is learning to leave mom alone for the most part. It'll Venice when they can be separated at night. She can cuddle her subs then.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Love the cat! Too cute!


He led her all over the place. He liked having a partner in crime


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That doesn't sound good , personally i would pull her and bottle her.
Poor thing can get hurt and it doesn't take much for them to go hungry and feel the affects. Im sorry your having troubles.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

We have already pulled her. She's in the house unless I'm out there with her Only in the house for a couple days and she's already pretty spoiled.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> We have already pulled her. She's in the house unless I'm out there with her Only in the house for a couple days and she's already pretty spoiled.


I knew that , lolol.. You know what happened , i changed the way I'm viewing the posts from my control panel , don't know why either , but anyhow, the last post i saw on this thread was the one were you said the baby was rejected&#8230;&#8230;I thought i was going crazy when my post went from the bottom to the top of the page ! I know I'm tired , but i seriously thought my eyes were playing tricks on me , lol..

Glad all is well regardless , how could you not fall in love with her !!!!
She's precious


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I knew that , lolol.. You know what happened , i changed the way I'm viewing the posts from my control panel , don't know why either , but anyhow, the last post i saw on this thread was the one were you said the baby was rejected&#8230;&#8230;I thought i was going crazy when my post went from the bottom to the top of the page ! I know I'm tired , but i seriously thought my eyes were playing tricks on me , lol..
> 
> Glad all is well regardless , how could you not fall in love with her !!!!
> 
> She's precious


LOL! That would make me crazy
She is such a sweetheart. I feel bad that she went without loving those first few days. I will know the signs to watch for next time. Poor girl. We are making it up to her though!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It did , then i just realized my emoticons left !
I changed something else before when i was on my phone , not knowing what i was doing cause i didn't have my glasses on , lol..
Now I'm on the desk top and things are all changed and I'm freaking 
out ! And the worst was my emotions were gone !!!!! LOL.

She is just fine , you saw it in time and she shows no ill effects and is going to be a spoiled , well loved little angel


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

UPDATE!
So I left Aspen outside yesterday to play with her siblings. I went out several times to bottle feed her and her tummy was full and she wasn't interested in the bottle. Hmmmm. 
No one is treating her harshly but mom isn't willingly nursing. The little stinker must be sneaking enough milk to stay full and happy. She stayed with her subs last night. I'm so happy. But watching her closely.


----------

